# Infopimp's ADA 45-C - RCS Planted Tank - 56K Photo Overload



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello everyone! Happy to have found this forum!

I'm finally building a proper home for my Crystal Red Shrimp, with heavy aesthetic and equipment influence from the ADA "school".

I am lucky to have access to "Aqua Forest" - an ADA distributor here in the US - and they have been so incredibly helpful getting me setup.

High resolution photos are available at:

http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/ADA_45-C

First up, the specs:

ADA 45-C Garden Cube (#102-871) - 24 gallons
EHEIM Professional II External Canister Filter (#2028) - (rated to 158 gallons)
ADA BIO RIO (#105-001) - replacing stock "coco puff" media
ADA Power Sand-M (2 x 2L bags)
ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia (one 9L, one 3L bag)
Archaea lamp fixture - w/36w ADA CF bulb
ADA Rock (hand picked at Aqua Forest)

Other details:

-layout is not finalized

-3 days into fishless cycling - ammonia level is ~3 right now, heat is 86 F

-did two days of 60% water changes - now scaling back to none... Amazonia I find needs to flush out a bit

-using R/O water cut with some water from well cycled tank (hard water)

-back of tank has media and decorations from cycled tank - driftwood is also temporary, from well cycled tank

-small HOB filter from cycled tank is also running on this...

-using Biozyme to supposedly help start things up


I will be keeping you all updated! This will primarily be a home for about 30-40 RCS shrimp - grade S and A. For now... I just have to wait... and plan... and post here.... 

Let me know what you think!

-steve


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

what are the plans for plants?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

For that I need your help. I'm thinking three species:

1) a low moss that covers well - ideally low maintenance
2) a medium height green 'filler' plant (java moss or similar)
3) a tall, red plant... for the backdrop

something like that? You guys tell me! 

Neighbor and I debated merits of two approaches for layout:

1) One is the classic valley - with a stream running down middle. These two stones could be the book ends....

2) The other was my neighbors idea... build a summit of all the soil in the center, and place the rocks on top.

I thought maybe building up to one corner might be a nice compromise to give depth... good thing I have weeks to figure this out while it cycles. 

-steve


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are the future inhabitants of this tank:

Gallery: http://imageseek.com/sven/gallery/CRS


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

An update.... tank is still cycling.

I'd been moving stuff so it was a bit cloudy - its clear again now.











Added CO2...










The green plants floating will soon be planted so as to create eventually a carpet of green.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Updates... this is pretty rough... can't wait until I have a carpet of green. Much to do still.

-steve


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Planted a "river" of riccia going down the middle... sorry everything is cloudy again. 




















Any comments?

-steve


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

good choice in tank and equipment. Your CRS will be happy there. I think you need more rock and of varying size and height in order to have more options. What did you tie the riccia to? It looks like you just put it in the substrate and riccia will not hold cuz its a floating plant. Don't know of you want fish but ember tetras would be a good choice. They are small. which keeps the bioload low and will not harm baby shrimp.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My thought is how to keep the riccia and glosso/marselia seperate (if that is your intention). On the other hand, if you let them merge, the riccia has a better chance of staying down.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Very good feedback! What suggestions do you have for a plant that could serve as the "river" and stay in its place... something that looks "flowing" (organized) and low to the ground.... any ideas?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Current state (trying to live up to the bandwidth promise):


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that a massive airstone in the middle? If so, you should get rid of it. Your plants don't need it, and the thing outgasses your precious CO2. What does the drop checker say?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Drop checker says I'm borderline too much CO2... my DIY yeast is at full tilt right now (2.5 bps). I'll take the stone out and see what happens.

The tank is still cycling... 4 weeks in... the ADA keeps the ammonia up... probably need a few more full water changes (?)...


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about over gassing a tank full of plants with Co2. It should be fine. I am wondering how you are keeping that riccia to stay down. Is it tied to tiny rocks? I would be careful or else you will end up with riccia everywhere. Try and find posts on what to tie riccia to. Maybe rocks and hairnets and placing them here and there? IDK. This tank has potential and it is coming out nicely. Good luck.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Yank the airstone and pump as much co2 into that thing as you can while it's fishless/shrimpless to get your plants on their way IMO.


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks good! Cant wait to see it when it is done


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe I could hold down the riccia with these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plant-Net-Tie-R...9:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_5253wt_909

What do you think?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

If this isn't a testimonial for CO2, I don't know what is... here is progress...


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

OK... I know I am preaching to the choir here, but can you BELIEVE how much growth has happened?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap that's some awesome growth:icon_eek:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! No way! Didn't they tell ya? That airstone was killing your co2.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

it hasn't even been a week yet, thats crazy!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I know... we are amazed! Haven't seen any pearling but I don't need to see that to know these plants are happy. Especially happy that the Glosso is growing laterally... I only have a 36 watt light so we're at 1.5 wpg. May add another but I'm concerned the CRS might not like the brightness.

Question: I'm thinking about taking out the dark green moss balls... what do you guys think?



PS: Hey ZooTycoonMaster - I just signed up to join the SFBAAPS (proof your signature line works)! Hope you don't mind "mountain trash"... I live near the summit in Santa Cruz.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How much was the diffuser you bought?

And congrats for signing up with SFBAAPSroud:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd post how much the diffuser costed here, but my girlfriend may be reading this forum.  Its the "Pollen Glass Large 20ø"... I got it at AquaForest in SF.

I will be trying the "lower priced" ADA diffuser (in the sky blue box) and maybe a diffuser from GLA next and will see if there is any difference.

Of course, now I'm yearing for a "real" CO2 system vs DIY... but after putting this much money into this hobby so far this year, I'm going to cool my jets and learn to appreciate what I have (esp. given the economy).


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woahhhhh I looked to see how much the price is on the ADA website...:icon_eek:

You mean the diffusers in the boxes at AFA? Yeah, that's their "sub-brand" Do!Aqua. I believe there's an even cheaper diffuser if you move slightly right around the corner of their little rectangle of dry goods:hihi:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes... is there any difference really? I guess I will find out. My other two tanks have Hagen ladders so far.

Honestly, I don't mind supporting George and Steve and have received at least that much (in $$$) of advice from them. Plus he hand picked a REALLY CRS for me that is now part of my "breeding program".










I will keep you posted.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Whoa, nice crs. Looks like a high grade :thumbsup:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Houston... we have... PEARLING!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

You know you want the high resolution goodness...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

What the heck! That is some rediculous growth! Great job so far!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Cleaned my diffuser with ADA Superge (8ml in 1 Liter water for 30 minutes, then rinse) - very good results! $10 gives you a years worth of cleaner.










Followed some advice here and offline... here are updates - things are a bit cloudy due to the moving of stuff around.

New Scene










Riccia stones prep and application



















Other updates:

•I added another 30" ADA 36W light today

•actually planted the tall plants in the back (they were still bundled from the store up till this point)


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

Tank looks good, I like these little cubes. My riccia gets stupid big on a regular basis, the bigger it gets the faster it grows. The little stones are nice since they will let you move it around. Now you are going to have some nice 3-4" tall riccia bushes and you will likely move them to be more of a midground plant.

I didn't know diffusers would work with DIY, I have an extra one laying around so I might have to ditch my bubble ladder.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Added some petrified wood for contrast.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

infopimp said:


> Cleaned my diffuser with ADA Superge (8ml in 1 Liter water for 30 minutes, then rinse) - very good results! $10 gives you a years worth of cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they sell the ADA Superge, Riccia Stones, and Riccia line at the ADA store?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes... All at the store (aquaforest)

I also picked up a couple of their own line of diffuser... $20 .... Works great.

I tried to speak with George Lo but he seemed busy and maybe a little uninterested. The rest of the staff were great as usual.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

An update to the scape:


----------



## linksys (Sep 10, 2007)

wow what a beautiful tank! Ill get myself an ada setup one of these days.


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW! How did you get such incredible growth with DIY co2? 

P.S. What is that red plant in the background?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tank is looking good!

*"Cleaned my diffuser with ADA Superge (8ml in 1 Liter water for 30 minutes, then rinse) - very good results! $10 gives you a years worth of cleaner."*

FWIW, Superge is just plain ol' household bleach. Nothing more, nothing less. $10 for 10 fluid oz of bleach is not the best deal out there, I'm afraid...


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Re Superge: I was told it is not just bleach. Did anyone do Mass Spectroscopy on it? I wouldn't be surprised, just always looking for verification... this IS the internet, after all.

I think the substrate is helping the plants... maybe that fancy ADA diffuser is helping.. ha ha.


The plant in back is: Ludwigia brevipes I believe.


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

infopimp said:


> Re Superge: I was told it is not just bleach. Did anyone do Mass Spectroscopy on it? I wouldn't be surprised, just always looking for verification... this IS the internet, after all.
> 
> I think the substrate is helping the plants... maybe that fancy ADA diffuser is helping.. ha ha.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
I think this is a match:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree - that is it.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Diary update.



















-steve


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dang that red is red! amazing!! what are you dosing??


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know what "dosing" means yet - but I am just using DIY CO2 and ADA Amazonia I.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dosing means dosing fertilizers

Usually red plants means you're dosing alot of iron


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Update...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW. Love your riccia!!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

THANKS! It just keeps growing... worked on some more artistic shots. Check the high-res versions on these...


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

:eek5:... um... wow. Those are stunning shots. Amazing. Love your tank. Do you mind if I use one of those shots as my desktop picture? :redface:


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! Sure... By all means... just please don't "hot link"... download the images directly and then use em... you can get your higher res images here

http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/ADA_45-C


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you very much! Those pictures are AMAZING.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Stunning! Is that leaf to feed the CRS or does it serve some other purpose?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

The leaves are food. Shrimp love leaves... both adults and babies... the leaves help cultivate microfauna that baby shrimp love.

A quick google search gave me this page:

http://www.aquaspid.com/shrimp-keeping/ketapang-leaves

I use Ketapang -- which last a long time and have been touted as having some special properties - but the shrimp also love Maple and Oak... the Maple goes pretty fast, being a thinner leaf.

If you are going on vacation, just throw some leaves in the tank. Cheap vacation food.

Make sure the leaves were never sprayed with pesticides of course!

This is where I got my Ketapang leaves:

http://stores.ebay.com/Amys-Ketapang-Inc_Indian-Almond-Leaves_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Cheers,

-steve












---


Update: I cut down the light from 18 hours a day (yes, I'm a newbie) to about 12 and the red has lightened up a bit, but the algae I was fighting has become more managable... here is how it looks now:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Tank looks great! Looks so much bigger than it is.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow! Great tank man... 

Just one question how did you tied the Riccia down?


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

A very light test Fishing line would have worked, I used ADA's Riccia Thread and also their stones.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ Ok i see it thanks , I have kinda a lot of riccia left over, so i might try that... Also how much were those rocks you bought?

Thanks and keep us updated on your tank


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

I forget the price on the rocks - not bad, but later I found "slate" at my even-more-local fish store (Dolphin Pet Village, Campbell CA) for something like $3 a pound... about $0.75 worth would be enough to handle a pretty decent riccia planting operation.

In terms of characteristics... its nice to have a flat rock, with some parallel edges and a bit of texture... so the thread doesn't come loose.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Rescaped - update...










Big: http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/albums/ADA_45-C/rescape_tryptich.jpg

Front:










Big: http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/ADA_45-C/rescape_front_3993?full=1

Front Close:










Big: http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/albums/ADA_45-C/newscape_riccia_close_3994.jpg

Left:










Big: http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/ADA_45-C/rescape_right_3995?full=1


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice riccia foreground!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

holy cow those plants look insane!


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone... Below please find an update.

This tank just fascinates me for hours on end. 






































High res at: Sven's Gallery :: ADA 45-C Planted Tank - Garden Cube

-steve


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The colors in this tank are so vivid! Very well done


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! What grade CRS? I may just have to buy some from you:hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice! those plants look happy.


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm a CRS addict. I don't have enough to sell but hopefully someday. You can see my shrimpies at:

http://www.imageseek.com/sven/gallery/CRS

Here is my favorite little guy (male, I think)...


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

awesome tank. you should send a money shot to this year's ADA contest


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

That is fine looking, Ipimp
Amazing you can get so much detail in such a small space!
-MD


----------



## infopimp (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys - how do I enter the ADA contest?


----------

